# Human eggs grown in labs



## caz24 (Nov 25, 2004)

hi girls, hope your all okay x

i first read this on the teletext news, it also said that it would be avaliable within 5 years, i thought this sounded really good,

Human eggs 'grown in labs'

A fertility procedure, which could allow human eggs to be grown from ovarian tissue samples, is being tested.

22 Sep 2007

http://uk.news.yahoo.com/afp/20070922/tuk-britain-health-children-fertility-a7ad41d.html

i found a vidio as well
http://news.bbc.co.uk/player/nol/newsid_7000000/newsid_7008300/7008314.stm?bw=nb&mp=rm&nol_storyid=7008314&news=1

i thought this sounded really good and quite exciting for us.

take care girls xx


----------



## Pogo1 (Jan 2, 2004)

5 years! - far too long. i wish they would speed things like this up. Good news, though.

x


----------



## mandi87 (Oct 26, 2007)

thats amazing, i hoep it works, as i ahve no eggs (im pof) but docs said my ovaries are next to nothing so doint know if it will work, but thanks for posting links will have a look xx


----------

